# Help for constipation in a 9 year old



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

My neighbour has a 9 yr old boy who basically tends to "retain" rather than "evacuate". We think that a lot of this is Psychological due to a problem he had as a toddler. (He gets "the urge" and just waits for it to pass - doesn't want to go....)She is giving him Fybogel at the moment (non-prescription). Is this a problem for children? Has anyone got any advice for her?Thanks


----------

